# Bearded dragon possible cyst/tumour



## iDrake (Jan 23, 2011)

My bearded dragon is about 11 months old and a few weeks ago i seen a small lump in the middle of its tail, since then it has got alot bigger. I have the vet on wednesday to get it removed but we are not sure what it is and what would of caused it. I have also noticed that there is a two other places where more lumps could be growing.
The last week or so she had been off all types of food and she has been digging/scratching and head bopping everyday none stop and has lost a few nails with this.
I will try and put picture up with this post of the lump before and now plus the other two places where i think lumps could be.

Before










Now


















Two other places(maybe nothing)


----------



## iDrake (Jan 23, 2011)

Anyone have any idea


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Tumours in reptiles are quite rare so try to get yourself worked up over it.

To me, as there appears to be some "crustyness" to it, it looks like it may be an infected bite from a feeder.

What feeders do you use? and do you leave them in the viv at night?

In regards to the head bobbing, digging, going a bit bonkers etc - the weather we are having (hot/cold/hot/cold) will be throwing them off and it is also coming up to breeding season.


----------



## iDrake (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.
She is fed locusts by hand so there is never any live food left in the viv


----------



## Shadow Lizard (Apr 19, 2015)

I have something like this on my bearded dragon, Dennis, although Dennis' lump is less crusty looking (it is rounded off with small scales) and seems to have adhered a layer of sheds... any 'home remedies'?
With the digging and head bobbing, your bearded dragon is gravid (pregnant) and is not eating because there are perhaps thirty grape sized eggs in her. I had a male beardie called Spike and she started head bobbing and digging and going off 'his' food, and only when 'he' laid thirty eggs did we know that Spike was a girl!


----------



## Satch (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe best not to diagnose the lizard as being gravid quite so concretely, but it is possible.

When you say lost nails, do you mean worn down or torn out. I woudl however set up a lay box.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Shadow Lizard said:


> I have something like this on my bearded dragon, Dennis, although Dennis' lump is less crusty looking (it is rounded off with small scales) and seems to have adhered a layer of sheds... any 'home remedies'?
> With the digging and head bobbing, your bearded dragon is gravid (pregnant) and is not eating because there are perhaps thirty grape sized eggs in her. I had a male beardie called Spike and she started head bobbing and digging and going off 'his' food, and only when 'he' laid thirty eggs did we know that Spike was a girl!


The problem with lumps and bumps, is they can be anything, and without physically examining the animal, it would be difficult to say, anything from ulcers, to abscesses, to tumors, to bites, to infections, can all become frustratingly similar looking.

There might be things you can help with at home, but the priority first and foremost is to learn and know exactly what it is your dealing with.
In my experience with lumps, and abnormalities, our vet has noted a few times, if anything apply some manuka honey, sugar vasaline soloution, iodeine, ventlinex, or what-ever to the lumps, it wont do any harm either way, but it isn't a substititute for not seeing one if your unsure.

IMO, lumps, bumps of any kind are always worth being looked at, they can sometimes be nothing, they might not be either though, a vet, has the right tools, and ability to take samples, send off to labs, examine, inspect, handle the animal, check it's function, status, weight. 

I wouldn't wait to have it looked at, I have seen lumps turn into some pretty nasty things that may have been preventable if looked at when spotted. 
Good luck mate. : victory:


----------



## J0anne2403 (Oct 8, 2010)

My Beardie Frank :flrt: had a lump above his eye, on the top of the actual arch above his eye if you get me. It was slow growing so I didn't see at first and then when I did think maybe he had an issue I took him to the vet. He had it biopsied and sent off, result came back that it was a tumour, a rather bad type that usually recurs after its removed.
Anyway I went ahead and Frank had the surgery, this was last Oct 14, he did lose some weight before and after cos he did lose his appetite so i was feeding what the vet gave me in the end thru a needle-less syringe a few times a day, he wasn't himself for ages after the op, where he was active before he wasn't and looked sad, mind you he was on pain meds too.
Anyway eventually he picked up, started eating, the stitches and wound healed well and you can barely see where this lump was anymore but at the time of the op it was huge, vet rings me regularly every few months to see if it is regrowing but (fingers crossed and touching wood) so far so good, he is perfect again.
I suggest you let the vet do the tests, go with what the vet says and if it isn't great news don't give it, they really are great little fighters!


----------

